# Havana Classico Pequeno Cigar Review - Pretty bad. Don't buy.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Softly rolled, kind of a foul, pee smelling prelight aroma. Some sorta weird not so pleasant aftertaste while smoking. Medium body. I won't buy again.

Read the full review here: Havana Classico Pequeno Cigar Review - Pretty bad. Don't buy.


----------

